# Car insurance no claims protector - what happens if I claim?



## Learner2015 (3 May 2016)

Hi all.

Unfortunately my wife damaged my car while reversing out of a car space today. She is a named driver on my policy and was using my car as her car was in getting serviced.

I have full no claims protector on my policy and the excess is €250. The repairs are estimated at €1,250.

My question relates to my renewal next year - I understand that I will not loose my 50% discount but can I shop around with other insurers come renewal time keeping my no claims or is this only going to be valid with my current insurer. If this is the case could my current insurer just bump up my premium for whatever reason they say and then just give me my 50% discount on a new higher premium?

I'm trying to decide whether to claim through the insurance or not as it is a lot of money (to me anyway).


----------



## Leo (4 May 2016)

Yes, your protected no claims discount will only be valid with your current insurer. All other insurers will just ask if you have had any claims within the previous x years..

What you can do in advance is get an online quote for the same car and cover with the same risk factors without claims, and challenge them if the figure they quote  is significantly different from what they are quoting you for a renewal.

Also, it's worth talking to a local garage/ mechanic and getting a quote for a repair letting them know it's not going through insurance. You might be surprised how much the quote will come down versus a main dealer doing an insurance job.


----------



## Learner2015 (4 May 2016)

Thanks Leo good advice there.


----------



## LS400 (4 May 2016)

Bear in mind, if your offered a cheaper cash price from local outfit, you will most likely have issues with a guarantee on the repairs carried out.  It will be cheaper for a reason.

Most insurance Companies will not want to lose your custom, and, from experience, find that it had little effect on their renewal.


----------



## wednesday (5 May 2016)

Whilst you will still retain your no claims as it is protected, your policy will be subject to loading as a claim has been made. There is a an article here. Another thing to consider is that as an accident has occurred then your wifes insurer should also be informed and this could impact the insurance on her vehicle too. Something called dual indemnity applies, as she is a named driver on your vehicle but has a policy of her own. It is very possible that both policies will be affected. Premiums have sky-rocketed this year too.


----------



## Learner2015 (5 May 2016)

Wednesday, food for thought. She already has a claim in the last two years on her own policy so can't get much worse but she also has the NCB protector although i understand the base premium my rise now. Oh well such is life, the official quote came in a bit under €1900 so have to go with the insurance as its too much money for me to pay out.

Was onto them today, sent in the quote, got a ref number and now have to wait for a claims handler to call me. I said I didn't want to use their recommended repairer cause I never heard of them so no doubt this will drag everything out.


----------



## LS400 (5 May 2016)

That's a silly excuse not to want to use the recommended repairer.

 To be appointed, the repairer has to meet a high level of standards, have a certain level of accreditation and supply a written guarantee of work carried out.

If you pick you own repairer, your on your own with little backup if things go wrong.


----------



## Learner2015 (6 May 2016)

LS400, having spent many years involved in the motor trade I can say with some certainty that using companies you have experienced personally delivering great work gives a lot more piece of mind than a company from a recommended list from a non Irish based insurer. By coincidence the repairer I want to use is on the recommended list from all the big Irish insurers but not on my current insurers list.


----------



## horusd (6 May 2016)

A few observations from past experience working in insurance:

1. Companies don't tend to load unless there are particular, negative circumstances, like drink/drug driving, lots of claims etc.  You can of course ask the insurers what they intend to do.

2. When companies are quoting,they occasionally allow the NCB/NCD that would have applied  if the claim was with them, so it doesn't follow that a new insurer would set the NCB to zero, they may simply give the ncb ur current insurer is applying or invoke their own criteria of protection or step-back. Often this depends on the € amount of claim. You might check with quote engines/brokers using the amount of the claim to see what pops up, or  ring around and ask.   Criteria may change tho between now and ur renewal date, so no guarantees.


----------



## Learner2015 (9 May 2016)

Thanks horusd, appreciated.


----------

